# Horror Photomanipulation Art



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

My personal work these, and just some things to entertain me the other 11 months of the year that aren't October


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like these. Great job


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i love these, did you paint them or are they done on the computer?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

creepingdth said:


> i love these, did you paint them or are they done on the computer?


These are all photos edited in the computer mainly, some painting involved and a lot of texturing and lighting heh


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

AWESOME JOB! You can be my Secret Reaper anytime you want to be. I would take copies of these and be happy for life. LOL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are amazing, the 3rd one down is my favourite very ethereal. My Brother in laws a photographer he's always on his photoshop editing images. lol I can't use the thing it confuses the hell out of me


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You got mad skills. Great photos. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the comments! Here is something just finished this morning:










And for comparison purposes, the original vintage photo before I had my way with it


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

amazing job... what program do you use to edit the photos?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

propmistress said:


> amazing job... what program do you use to edit the photos?


Thank you very much! I have a somewhat creaky, 5-6 year old version of Photoshop heh...but it gets the job done.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are a few more for sharing:


----------

